# Who's messing



## GEMMY

Who's pulling plugs or twiddling dials at hq. Terrible trouble at chateau tony, time outs, non availibility of page nos on lengthy threads, last posts, new posts, etc. etc. :roll: :? 

tony


----------



## bognormike

and me :roll: . get some time away, and start catching up & it dries up!


I'm trying to contact Nuke


----------



## asprn

GEMMY said:


> Who's pulling plugs or twiddling dials at hq. Terrible trouble at chateau tony, time outs, non availibility of page nos on lengthy threads, last posts, new posts, etc. etc. :roll: :?


It's all these impatient people complaining about slow load times. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## CPW2007

GEMMY said:


> Who's pulling plugs or twiddling dials at hq. Terrible trouble at chateau tony, time outs, non availibility of page nos on lengthy threads, last posts, new posts, etc. etc. :roll: :?
> 
> tony


Tell me about it!! :evil: :evil: Perhaps it's that elephant that Alan was mentioning - it's got loose amongst the inner sanctum and causing mayhem!! :lol: :lol:

By the way - anyone know if it's an Indian or African variety?? Little ears or big ears??? :wink: :wink:

Regards

Chris (Wondering how long this will take to load - if at all!)


----------



## asprn

bognormike said:


> I'm trying to contact Nuke


Whilst you're at it Mike, ask Dave to look at the the "Good Idea" thread by sparky2006 & see if he can't code it up by suppertime. 

Dougie.


----------



## jimmyd0g

I agree Tony, it's seemed slow to load pages for 2 or 3 days now...and as for the length of time it's taking to download a post, don't start me. :roll:


----------



## Chudders

All so slooooooooow for me, thought it was my computer, perhaps not
Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Painfully sloooooooooooooooooow. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Jock.


----------



## sparky20006

Pain aint it - too much traffic? Firewall?

Reboot reboot!


----------



## bognormike

going fast now for me :?:


----------



## GEMMY

This is getting so damn annoying, one minute it's ok the next all hell breaks loose. It took 5 attempts to get to my own thread to be able to post this. :evil: 

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g

Tony beat me to it. I've tried to thank a couple of posters on a thread I started earlier & it seems to be taking forever before anything happens. Somebody at Nuke Towers sort it out please before I do something socially & legally unacceptable .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Yep. Its even slower than Downtrod Abbey.

I have been summoned to make coffee and join her Ladyship.

Dave p


----------



## steco1958

Quite slow on the update of a page, takes about 5 seconds.

update, over 15 seconds for a refresh, bottom left of screen:-

waiting for motorhomefacts.com

got peed off, may log-on tomorrow, may not


----------



## nukeadmin

strange, i looked at the logs this morning (wasn't around last night) and can't see anything causing too many issues, site was busy but apart from that

Will delve deeper 

Is it ok now ?


----------



## bognormike

ok here


----------



## jimmyd0g

Seems OK at the moment, but last night it was definitely in Strictly Come Dancing mode - Slow, slow, quick, quick, slow. :wink:


----------



## CPW2007

:evil: :evil: :evil: 

Anyone else notice that this flippin' site just went belly up again??? Just spent the last 10 - 15 minutes trying to log on after being on earlier this evening - what a farce!!

Not a happy teddy - don't have half as many problems with other non-subscription forums!!

Rant over

:x 

Chris


----------



## GEMMY

It's taken 40 mins for this site to "work" sort of.

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g

And it's playing up for me this evening.


----------



## GEMMY

Me too, started at 1900 hrs

tony


----------



## Penquin

I was just chatting with Nuke as it had packed up here for me and I did not know whether it was my internet connection again, he told me that he had to "reboot the webiste server software" which has caused a blip (also available in English for non-IT specialists!

Hope it's OK for you now,

Dave


----------



## Caggsie

Glad this has been brought to attention. I thought it was the os5 for apple that was the problem. I can relax a bit now, but yes has been playing silly beggars on and off for a week or so.


----------



## RichardD

Been slow for me for the last 2 or 3 days. Takes on average about 10 sec to load a page!!!! Couple of times it timed out!!!

The clock time has not been put back either!! Lat post was 8.50pm and its only 7.54pm now.


----------



## joedenise

Still extremely slow for us. Has taken nearly 5 minutes to get the "Post reply" box up!!! Unless things improve not sure I'm going to renew membership later this month.

Denise


----------



## Chudders

too slow now for me to use the site, goona go and use the dark side for a while, and that one is free


----------



## Penquin

I have reported these problems,  

Dave


----------



## sparky20006

Looks like you got a dodgy script running somewhere. It's a real pain - Ive got one somewhere on a site I develop and damned if we can find it.


----------



## nukeadmin

well

I think I have finally got to the bottom of these recent performance issues

there was a block on the front page of the site that shows a little crown next to any subscribers who are online (note this is different to the code in the forums that has a crown next to their username in posts)

The code basically runs through the whole users table and compares that with the subscriptions table, now this wasn't a problem years ago when that code was added, it is however a huge problem with >62,000 users in the database and >4000 subscribers so I have removed it

This doesn't affect the display of subs crowns anywhere else in the site, solely the front page user info block top right

the effect is enormous though 
The front page was taking >600 queries (questions / answers to the database) to produce, it now takes 106 

the effect has been huge over the last hour, load has dropped from an average 20+ (normal good load for a quad cpu server is around 4)
the 15 minute load average at time of writing this post is now 5, bearing in mind between 8-10pm is a peak time for MHF that is extremely good 

Another thing I found that was causing slowdowns was the random image block displayed on the photo gallery pages on the left. With 30,000 images approx in the galleries (plus another 30,000 thumbnails) to pull random images was taking far too long so I have hidden it for now until i can sort it to just pull the last 3 images for instance instead

I am hopeful this will really improve the user experience of the site (it is much faster for me this end)


----------



## Chudders

I have no idea what you are talikng about, all a foreign language to me but it does now seem better.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## moblee

Does that me your going to stop playing with it :?: (You'll go blind you know) :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise

lots faster

well done Nuke I thought it would be simple :lol: 

joe


----------



## jimmyd0g

Sorry Nuke, & any other techies at HQ, but it still seems slow this morning at 7-05 a.m. as I'm typing this. It's not as bad as at it's most frustrating last night, but then I assume this is not a peak time. The question thus being how bad will it be later as the population of MHF wakes up, gets into work & logs onto here ?


----------



## joedenise

Morning Jimmyd0g


still seems quick to me

joe


----------



## nukeadmin

very quick here for me Jimmy and server load very low as well


----------



## jimmyd0g

nukeadmin said:


> very quick here for me Jimmy and server load very low as well


Thanks for this. I've just come back on after being out for an hour or so. Let's hope (I doubt that any of us on here enjoy whinging about this problem) that what I saw this morning was just one last tiny blip.


----------



## GEMMY

It's started AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!1

TONY


----------



## GEMMY

Time for the revival of this thread. 8) 

tony


----------



## Penquin

GEMMY said:


> Time for the revival of this thread. 8)
> 
> tony


Pre-empted by this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1189203.html#1189203

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I haven't been able to load the front page for the last 15 minutes, I get an error message. Anybody else? Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

ok for me Alan


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Nuke. I cleared my cache and deleted cookies and then all was fine, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY

Is it me OR!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## Kev1

not YOU
but could have been OR not having enough bandwidth


----------



## carol

I got the bandwidth error and sent it to Dave this morning. I gave up trying and have just looked in. 

Dave what was error

Carol


----------



## GEMMY

I'm sorry Carol if you have ONLY JUST looked in , go to the back of the class .

tony


----------



## carol

That's where I usually am - so no problems there then lol

I like to enjoy life too - there is more than MHF - strange though it seems...

Have fun

Carol


----------



## GEMMY

Time to repeat:

Who's put the glue in HQ's computer, it is running very slow at times this morning

tony


----------



## bognormike

no problems here


----------



## GEMMY

As Julius said "inferme" "inferme" they've all got it "inferme" :lol: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

On another matter Mike, fancy an upgrade to your van, just seen something that interests me. 8) 

tony


----------



## bognormike

GEMMY said:


> On another matter Mike, fancy an upgrade to your van, just seen something that interests me. 8)
> 
> tony


 :lol: no chance, just getting used to this 8)


----------



## camallison

GEMMY said:


> Time to repeat:
> 
> Who's put the glue in HQ's computer, it is running very slow at times this morning
> 
> tony


Long delays here - ONLY on MHF - been like this most of the morning.

Colin


----------



## GEMMY

Where do I send the shilling for the meter, or would someone like to stop pulling plugs

tony


----------



## 113016

Me also, real problems getting on facts with firefox and chrome.
Also it has been slow for a couple of days  
All other sites which I use are normal.
Think I'll go back to bed :lol: 
Nuke must not have got enough forward paid membership fee's :wink:
Unless, he's done a runner with my £20 :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

looking into it


----------



## nukeadmin

all fixed, it was a housekeeping task that wasn't running properly


----------



## 113016

nukeadmin said:


> all fixed, it was a housekeeping task that wasn't running properly


So, in the end, you didn't do a runner with my 2 year subscription :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

y i did, not actually sat in cold workshop / office in drizzly Devon, I am really sunning myself in Rio


----------



## 113016

nukeadmin said:


> y i did, not actually sat in cold workshop / office in drizzly Devon, I am really sunning myself in Rio


And all those bikini (or less) clad girls :wink: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel

nukeadmin said:


> all fixed, it was a housekeeping task that wasn't running properly


Don't forget the hosting issue we briefly discussed, I did PM you but haven't heard back.

Peter


----------



## 113016

Hey Nuke, you had better get yourself off that beach in Brazil as it's still running slow, both on Chrome and Firefox


----------



## Penquin

and on IE9 at present - there have been three episodes in the last hour where it took more than 5 minutes to refresh a page with the dreaded white screen of nothing doing.......  

Not sure why, but there does appear to be a hiccup and it's only on MHF as everything else I use is working perfectly - MrsW has found exactly the same on Firefox..... :? 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Refresh and back button still have intermittent problems
tony


----------



## JockandRita

It's very slow on Firefox, and unbelievably slow on IE. :roll: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## GEMMY

Why is it always this site ?????????????

Surely the rubber band needs changing more often

tony


----------



## joedenise

3 time outs before I could get on really slow been like it for a couple of days

joe


----------



## pete4x4

Really slow load times here


----------



## Nethernut

Took 15 minutes to get on to the server!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Stop looking over Nukes shoulder moaning, I am sure he is on to it..

I dunno bloody back seat drivers. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Penquin

First time I have been able to get on since last post, slow is the understatement of the week.........

Sadly, it just whirs and whirs and then says "Internet Explorer cannot display that page - connection problems" but it is ONLY MHF that this is happening on........

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

I don't know much about house cleaning, but, I do know that a flick round with a duster doesn't work.

Shut the site down, clean it properly and replace defunct components

tony


----------



## aldra

Did have some problems earlier

but all OK now

Aldra


----------



## 113016

I was going to say it is sorted,but sadly not.
I can get the Home front page straight away, but if I press Discussions and then go to Enter Motorhome Forums nothing happens.


----------



## GEMMY

Think I'm going to bed , this is ridiculous, shutting the site down is better than constant frustration.

tony


----------



## 100127

I am using Chrome and although a bit slow, seems to be working.
Like you, bedtime calls for us old wrinkly personages.


----------



## JockandRita

It's as fast as ever now, so obviously sorted.  

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> It's as fast as ever now, so obviously sorted.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


Not here it isn't Jock, I know Dave does his damnedest to keep this site running at full gallop, but it is always slow compared to most other sites or forums I visit.

Doesn't make any difference if I use any of the browsers either.


----------



## 113016

OK here, best it's been for a few days


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has taken over a minute to appear after clicking submit for the last post to appear.

I just opened a new tab to see how long it took to open MHF and again over a minute.

It's not always like this and of course local activity can affect speeds, but I'm one of only 7 in our street on Virgin.


----------

